# Dwarf or Mini Hairgrass



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I received a Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) from Asia back in 2004 and they were very short range about 1 to 1.5 inches vs the only Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) that we found in the US LFS which it is around 2 to 3 or even 4 inches. Or the shorter one should be E. Belem maybe??

The shorter one I got was later comfirm that was came from Japan and when I was there the direct translation for it was "Mini Hairgrass". Is there a official name for it or is it new on this forum since I can not find it here.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Interesting. Were the yboth growing in similar conditions? Some plants will exhibit different growth in varying conditions. Or, it could be a variation of the same species in two very different parts of the world. Or, it could very well be two species. Hmmm...

-Dave


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Nope it is not like that at all. They are under the same light, water, aqua soil. I have these for years but did re-order more in 2006 cause one time I mix with the Dwarf hair grass and can't tell the difference on it. It is very common in Asia, almost everyone have both in the store. I actually bought it once here in APC just want to see if that is the same as mine.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

It is probably E 'Belem'. It only grows to 1 - 1 1/2".


----------

